# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  DBOL: Fake/REAL and Brandname/Dosage?!????

## TantruM

hey anyone able to tell me what these are... if there fakes or real and what brand they would be and what dosage???

----------


## TantruM

only reason i posted site addy instead of pic is because i cant get attachments to work here for an odd reason so if anyone could grab pic and post as attachment ill edit post to take out site addy thanks ....

btw my buddy is in a bind and stubborn so trying to get info on him before he randomly pops pills...

----------


## msu16366

they look like thai d bol, 5 mg's

----------


## SnaX

You mean like that?
Yeah those are your dbol .  :Smilie: 
I know.. im your daddy, and we know what i do. Make things work.  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

Bad feelings on those pills bro, their collor isn't good to me.

----------


## MichaelCC

Agree with Sj - something is wrong with your thai Dbols. Colour and tabs structure looks very suspicious to me. This is how it should looks like:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53183
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53182
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53181

----------


## ...medX...

Color is definitely bad.

----------


## PunkOff

i see what everyone is saying but then again the picture looks sort of grainy and slightly blurred.. could be it..

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Bad feelings on those pills bro, their collor isn't good to me.


I'd say they're fake too.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I'd say they're fake too.


 yep, those are def fake...

----------


## Seajackal

I'm sending this to fake pics since it was cleared.

----------


## farrebarre

pink thais, 5mg dbols. used them myself, good shit! (yours are fake though like everyone else already told u)

----------


## Lavinco

they might not be fake. They could be old. More than 4 years.

----------


## funbos

> they might not be fake. They could be old. More than 4 years.


or maybe its 4 years old fake  :LOL:

----------


## Seajackal

Well stated Funbos.  :LOL:

----------


## MadRussian

> ... if there fakes or real ???


Try Sulfuric Acid test

----------


## heavensdoor

has vitamins A .D and E.in it and Decanoato de Nandrolona
LAPISA LABS MEXICO

----------


## needsomehelp

> Agree with Sj - something is wrong with your thai Dbols. Colour and tabs structure looks very suspicious to me. This is how it should looks like:
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53183
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53182
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53181


Check out this link. I have a reputable source NEVER done me wrong ever. However, I found this link calling those pics you guys have are fake. Now mine look like yours. Same color, backs, and that wormy design. Never seen that wormy thing however.. Comments?

http://images.search.yahoo.com/image...sigb=11pjuqidu

----------


## sevenmann

"That" wormy thing is standard on Thai 5mg D bol

----------


## sevenmann

One more thing, true, colour does look off perhaps due to lighting ?? However, in any case, it is "supposedly" d bol. Luckily, D bol is fast acting, if they are real you'll be retaining water almost instantly and weight will skyrocket soon after taking them!!
Oh, and of course, appetite generally increases too !!

----------


## ranging1

sample it and ull find out

ALSO I HAVE 5mg thai pink dbols, and for a fact stick one bwtween ur thumb and ur middle finger
try and crush it with them
if it crushes its definetaly fake, a real thai dbol u will not crush

----------


## redz

You relize you just respnded to a 4 year old post right?

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

Fake, aside from colouring the snake is a tiny bit too close to the left edge of the tab.

Very nice pic by the way :-)

----------


## stephenw

look fake to me, colours off and the logo isnt looking as sharp as it normally does

----------


## ace_733

Any one tell me if these r fake i was told thay D-bol and to take 3 a day.

----------

